# Chifney Bit



## Relic (Apr 28, 2011)

l had one given to me but l have no clue what it does or when you'd use it or even if it's safe..anyone know anything about this odd shaped bit?


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 28, 2011)

I THINK it is for leading a horse, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Relic (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks..if was labeled with that name l got in a box of other stuff.Just looked odd for a bit.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 28, 2011)

I looked it up and this is what it said;

The Chifney, also known as an anti rearing bit, is a horse bit designed for leading spirited horses and ponies. The Chifney attaches to a sliphead or headpiece, and has a single loose ring for the lead rope to attach to at the back of the horses chin. The thin bit with V shaped mouth will dig into the horses tongue should the horse try to rear or pull, and can be very effective.

I do not think I would use one.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 28, 2011)

Just saw one of these at a tack store this week and we asked the clerk, as neither of us had a clue what it was. She said it was for leading, and sometimes used with a show halter. It WAS odd looking! We spent some time looking at the dozens of bits and I was amazed at all the different kinds. They were all big horse bits. Some looked more like torture instruments than tools.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 28, 2011)

We had one and for any of the more naughty thoroughbreds, it was used for leading and yes it works a treat. Thats all I would use it for.


----------



## R Whiteman (Apr 28, 2011)

If you look at pictures from the select yearling sales of Thoroughbreds bred for racing, you'll see this bit in use.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 29, 2011)

Only TB people use this thoroughly nasty piece of kit- I would advise you to hang it on the wall as a talking point or put it in a sale. It is a short cut round bad training- I loathe these things!


----------



## Shari (Apr 29, 2011)

It was used at a couple of barns I worked at, for colts that were really mouthy, yes, it is an anti rearing bit but it is also good to give the mouthy colts something to play with, specially when they were teething, worked a treat for that. No more nipping and bitting people.

Just like any piece of horse equipment, it can be abused or used correctly and kindly.


----------



## sassy1 (May 4, 2011)

We have a Chifney bit that we occasionally use for a mini stallion that had learnt with previous owners to bound out of his stable and stick his head down between his knees and GO! BUT the one we have has a straight mouthpiece. Like this one and we ALWAYS clip the lead to the ring of the headstall (under the jawline) as well as to the ring on the bottom of the bit.

We also use a straight mouthed Chifney on a Riding Pony mare that is known to 'clear out' if you lead her in just a headstall. She too had learnt this habit before we got her.

ETA: Unfortunately, some racehorses do occasionally suffer severe injuries to their tongues caused by getting loose and then stepping on their leads whilst being lead with the harsher type  of Chifney bits. I wouldn't use one of these.


----------



## leeapachemoon (May 4, 2011)

I've seen these used at the Standardbred yearling sale as well. For leading yearlings that have not really been trained to lead. Plus they are in a strange place and have to go in an indoor, in most cases, for the first time in their lives. Makes them easier to handle. Before that I had never seen one.


----------



## Itsy Bitsy Acres (May 5, 2011)

A chifney is very common among Thoroughbred farms, there is nothing wrong with using a chifney as long as it is used correctly. It is actually a great safety device for any handler dealing with a hard to handle horse. With most horses you have more control if you have a bit in the horses mouth, ecspecially when compared to just a halter. I do not see the need to use one with a mini, but this is a great tool when working with bigger horses. It is mainly used on horses that tend to bolt or try to "drag" their handler. It is used by first attatching the little side clip to the right side of the halter (where a cross tie clip would go). Next insert the flatter portion of the chifney into the mouth as if it where a bit and clip the other small clip onto the left side of the halter. The rounded or "U" shaped portion should then be under the chin. At this point a chain is usually inserted through the ring on the bottom and then through the bottom ring on the halter(where your lead would normally go). It is important to make sure it is not too tight or loose and the horse should be comfortable. Any more than three loose wrinkles on the corner of the mouth and it is too tight. I have worked the Keeneland sales for the past 15 years and I can honestly say as a handler without this piece of equipment I literally would not have any shoulders left.....lol. Hope this helps to answer your questions;-)


----------

